# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Korsika, wer hat Tipps

## HenryR

Gute Tag zusammen,


ich werde wohl meinen Sommerurlaub auf Korsika verbringen. er hat gute Ideen wo ich mit dem Camper hin fahren kann um einen guten Spot zu finden?
Es soll schon ein top wellen-surfspot sein, nur denke ich das ich den auf Korsika nicht finden werde. Ode habt ihr andere Erfahrungen? da wirs Boot und den SUP mit nehmen wre ein schner Camping am tollen stand nicht schlecht, fr die Kids und Vati.
Wer kennt sich da aus und hat mal einen guten tipp fr mich.

danke im Vorfeld


Henry

----------


## Peter R

Mein Tip wre: check mal SARDINIEN... - ist ja gleich "nebenan".

----------

